# How to burn movies?...



## cdfreelancer

I have a .mpg file that I want to burn to CD ROM. However, when I try to play it after burning it, it refuses to play?!?! Even when I click on the icon in 'my computer' all it does is explore the files in the CD.

I'm using Nero to burn and I want to know how to burn the movie so that it simply plays when I pop it into my CD ROM drive. 

Any ideas?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## cdfreelancer

Maybe there is copy protection in the file but I doubt it very much.


----------



## Praetor

> I have a .mpg file that I want to burn to CD ROM. However, when I try to play it after burning it, it refuses to play?!?! Even when I click on the icon in 'my computer' all it does is explore the files in the CD.


Depending on whether its MPEG1 or MPEG2 (and which type of MPEG2) then you need to burn it in different ways unless all you plan to do is play it as a computer file. Now what you need to do:
1. Get  * AVICodec*
2. Install it and have it open the MPEG file
3. Post the three lines at the bottm



> Maybe there is copy protection in the file but I doubt it very much.


Its possible to do that but 99.9% of people dont have a clue how to do that


----------

